

Nvidia Launches New Mainstream GeForce GTX 560 Ti Graphics Card - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-560-Ti-Debut-MSI/

======
iwwr
If you don't need CUDA or PhysX, is there any reason to use nvidia and not
ATI?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Proper Linux driver support for 3D acceleration, video games, and multi-
monitor setups?

~~~
mhd
On the other hand, if you're looking for open source drivers, I've had better
experiences with the ATI (radeon/hd) drivers than the ones for Nvidia
(nouveau).

------
bryanlarsen
The lovely thing about new graphics card introductions are the scrambles by
competitors to lower prices to compete. AMD reduced the price of the 6950/1GB
to $259 and the 6870 to $219 to nicely sandwich this new card with its $249
price point. Source: [http://www.anandtech.com/show/4135/nvidias-geforce-
gtx-560-t...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/4135/nvidias-geforce-gtx-560-ti-
upsetting-the-250-market)

[edit: replace ATI with AMD. :)]

------
ciupicri
Too bad that it has no DisplayPort output.

~~~
nkurz
Are there advantages of DisplayPort over HDMI? Or do you just want to use
Apple branded monitors without an adapter? My naive outsider's thought works
be that rather than adding an additional output to all video cards, that it
would be better if monitor manufacturers would settle on a single standard.

~~~
ciupicri
Actually, I have a HP LP2475w. I bought it because it has an IPS panel just
like Dell U2410 which has a DisplayPort, too.

~~~
nkurz
Thanks. I didn't know there were other manufacturers making monitors with
DisplayPort inputs. I use mostly NVidia cards and Linux, so I was being
genuine about my 'naive' status. My impression was that DisplayPort was dead
outside Apple. Does you think it's still up and coming, or is it another
Beta/VHS problem?

~~~
ciupicri
If my memory serves me _right_, I saw a Dell POS (Point of Sale) system a
couple of days ago that had an integrated Intel videocard which offered only
VGA and DP outputs. If you wanted a (legacy) DVI output you had to buy an
extra ATI card that had DVI output.

Also a couple of new laptops offer DP output and combined with the advantages
that others have already mentioned, I think that it has a future and it will
replace DVI, but not HDMI.

------
jacquesm
I don't see anything to get overly excited about.

~~~
Retric
I agree, however I just bought one of these 2 minutes ago.

~~~
jacquesm
There is nothing wrong with it, it's just not the step up that Nvidia claims
it is.

I was hoping for a 1K core chip for the 5xx series and instead we get these
stop-gap products.

~~~
Retric
Nvidia and Intel are both on a tick/tock cycle.

2010 shrink the die size 2011 new architecture 2012 shrink the die size

Nvidia and Intel are both going to put out really high performance chips on
the new architecture before the die shrink, but I am not going to buy them so
it's irrelevant. An i5-2500 + GTX 560 are a great price / performance match
and things are not going to really change much for another year.

